# Homemade Yogurt



## Connie (Feb 1, 2005)

I have recently received a yogurt maker. The yogurt itself is thick, however, as soon as I add fruit or protein powder to it, it becomes as runny as milk. Any suggestions as to how I can keep it thick.


----------



## Alix (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2441

This is all I could find for you. I know there is more info out there somewhere. I will keep looking.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6379&highlight=yogurt

Try that! kitchenelf ROCKS!


----------

